# New band saw or smith and wesson 45



## jack barnes (Mar 19, 2009)

That is the question. I can buy one or the other. As I have access to good band saw so leaning to the 45. What would you do?

Jack


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 19, 2009)

No question-get the .45!  There will always be bandsaws, but can't say the same for the .45!


----------



## Dario (Mar 19, 2009)

Which one will you need or put to use?

Want vs. need....make your decision from there.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 19, 2009)

Since I already have a .45 I'd go for the bandsaw.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 19, 2009)

Mudder said:


> Since I already have a .45 I'd go for the bandsaw.


 
What model .45 are you looking for?


----------



## jyreene (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, if you are a really good shot you could use the .45 for a band saw...it just might produce a few more blow outs than you are looking for and might take several shots to get through the thicker stuff!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2009)

Jack , as they say , " It's better to have one and not need it , than to need one and not have it " . Get the .45 then start saving for a Bandsaw . FWIW , JMHO


----------



## MDWine (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd get the .45, even tho it's a Smith! :wink:
I have a .40 Sigma myself, but lookin' for a Glock 23?
Ruger's new LCR is pretty spiffy, for a wheel gun....

Actually, you could get the band saw WITH the .45 ! ! !

Yeah, go for the .45!!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 19, 2009)

MDWine said:


> I'd get the .45, even tho it's a Smith! :wink:
> I have a .40 Sigma myself, but lookin' for a Glock 23?
> Ruger's new LCR is pretty spiffy, for a wheel gun....
> 
> ...


 

We get Glock 23's in all the time. What do you want to pay, I will keep my eye out.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 19, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> jack , as they say , " it's better to have one and not need it , than to need one and not have it " . Get the .45 then start saving for a bandsaw . Fwiw , jmho


 

amen!


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 19, 2009)

Kinda hard to protect your family with a bandsaw!!  I make it a rule to never bring a bandsaw to a gun fight. 

Would depend on whether you got a lot of people to kill or a lot of blanks to cut?

Go for the gun, the gov't. is gonna make them so difficult to get that only the bad guys will be able to have one. Buy them up and hide them for later when they will be worth a whole lot more.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Mar 19, 2009)

Mudder said:


> Since I already have a .45 I'd go for the bandsaw.


 But do you have one for each hand and a backup?


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 19, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> Kinda hard to protect your family with a bandsaw!!  I make it a rule to never bring a bandsaw to a gun fight.
> 
> Would depend on whether you got a lot of people to kill or a lot of blanks to cut?
> 
> Go for the gun, the gov't. is gonna make them so difficult to get that only the bad guys will be able to have one. Buy them up and hide them for later when they will be worth a whole lot more.



BUT...if you have a bandsaw launcher and a really long extension cord...:biggrin:


----------



## StatProf (Mar 19, 2009)

Get the 45, but don't get the S and W. Get The Judge by Taurus! 

http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-theJudge-video.cfm

Now that's a man's gun! I just got one and LOVE IT! I put 2 slugs and 3 .410 shells in the cylinder for when I am out at the ranch. I have one gun for both snakes and hogs, just need to rotate the cylinder.

StatProf


----------



## W3DRM (Mar 19, 2009)

Go for the .45 but be prepared to pay as much for the ammo as you would for a bandsaw... :frown:


----------



## Dario (Mar 19, 2009)

MDWine said:


> ...but lookin' for a Glock 23?



Jack, hope this is not an ambush...just don't want to start another gun thread.

Question to all:  Been checking Glocks and will possibly (in the future) go with one of these in order:

G35 - .40
G22 - .40
G20 - 10 mm
G21 - .45

Anyone have strong recommendation (or discouragement) on any of these models?

Thanks!


----------



## titan2 (Mar 19, 2009)

StatProf said:


> Get the 45, but don't get the S and W. Get The Judge by Taurus!
> 
> http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-theJudge-video.cfm
> 
> ...


 

What kind of price range are we talking here?


Barney


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nothing against guns, I own one hand gun a S&W 357 MAG .that hasn't been out of its case except to clean once a year so for me ................... ....BAND SAW


----------



## StatProf (Mar 19, 2009)

titan2 said:


> What kind of price range are we talking here?
> 
> 
> Barney



I got mine for ~$400, but this was when they were in extremely high demand. It all depends on finish/size.

StatProf


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 19, 2009)

> question to all:  Been checking glocks and will possibly (in the future) go with one of these in order:
> 
> G35 - .40
> g22 - .40
> ...



seems like maybe one or two of each!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyblues (Mar 19, 2009)

Get the bandsaw.  I'm not against guns, I like them, but I'm certainly not going to pull out my gun and shoot someone if they try to rob me.  If anyone's concerned about their safety, I'd be willing to wager that the stress is going to kill you before some attacker does.  Sure it happens, there's no denying that, but you have a greater chance of getting killed in a car accident, so maybe Jack should just buy a bicycle, lol.


----------



## StatProf (Mar 19, 2009)

babyblues said:


> Get the bandsaw.  I'm not against guns, I like them, but I'm certainly not going to pull out my gun and shoot someone if they try to rob me.  If anyone's concerned about their safety, I'd be willing to wager that the stress is going to kill you before some attacker does.  Sure it happens, there's no denying that, but you have a greater chance of getting killed in a car accident, so maybe Jack should just buy a bicycle, lol.



However, if you have a ranch out in West Texas (like me), your chance of probability of death without a gun is pretty good if you go trouncing around in the middle of the summer. There are about 6x10^2450698 things that can kill you out there. Better to be prepared! I once had a rattler slither BETWEEN MY LEGS when I was crossing an open field (had to change pants shortly thereafter). And death by wild hogs (they run in packs of about 40) . . . yuck!

StatProf


----------



## babyblues (Mar 19, 2009)

StatProf said:


> However, if you have a ranch out in West Texas (like me), your chance of probability of death without a gun is pretty good if you go trouncing around in the middle of the summer. There are about 6x10^2450698 things that can kill you out there. Better to be prepared! I once had a rattler slither BETWEEN MY LEGS when I was crossing an open field (had to change pants shortly thereafter). And death by wild hogs (they run in packs of about 40) . . . yuck!
> 
> StatProf



My defense against a rattler would be to scream like a girl and run.  Not the best strategy, I know, but we don't have any poisonous snakes in Maine, so I might panic, lol.  I should invest in some anti-venom if I plan on traipsing about Texas, I guess.  Although, I'm not too sneaky so they'll hear me coming a mile away.

The hogs might kill you with their breath anyway.  :biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Mar 19, 2009)

Buy the S&W and send it in for factory accurizing, they do a good job. I have some contacts if you need a hand with that. 

Dario, I have a Glock 20, too bad you aren't closer, I'd sell it to you.

The Judge is a sweet looking piece, but after a couple of shots, you are going to start getting sore, besides, it's way too slow on a reload.


----------



## Scott (Mar 19, 2009)

I would wager that all those advocating buying the gun, already have bandsaws!  Of course they all probably have guns too!  Where I have two bandsaws and only one gun, I'd probably opt for the gun.  But then I'd probably get addicted to the guns like I am to certain pocket knives, and would end up buying ten or twenty of them!  Sheesh!  There is no cure for this is there?

;-)

Scott.


----------



## jack barnes (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm looking at the 1911. I'm going down to Smith and Wesson sport center and try one out. As I said I access to a saw so that can come later. I hate to say it but I believe sooner later we will not have the right to own a hand gun.

Jack


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 19, 2009)

This is being a nice discussion so far.  If it strays into gun control, it will become political which is against the TOS of the site.  Please tread carefully.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 19, 2009)

Seems to me that if you have the 45, you can get any bandsaw you want.


----------



## babyblues (Mar 19, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Seems to me that if you have the 45, you can get any bandsaw you want.



You're right, some prisons have wood shops.  That might work!


----------



## Fred (Mar 19, 2009)

The way things are going these days, it ain't gonna be to much longer until only the criminals will be the only thing armed. That's a bad thing too!

Get the weapon and save up for the bandsaw ... you can always get a bandsaw!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 19, 2009)

Fred said:


> The way things are going these days, it ain't gonna be to much longer until only the criminals will be the only thing armed.



You're right. They should install metal detectors all over Wall St.


----------



## shadow man (Mar 19, 2009)

I would go with the .45 but it will be a lot more difficult to play in your shop:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2009)

Jack , IF you DO decide to buy the .45 , I vehemently recommend you use it for protection purposes ONLY . And if you have no previous (military or law enforcement ) education on handling a handgun , GET SOME ! I advocate , personal protection from intruders . If you decide to get the bandsaw , get a good one . Good luck !


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Mar 20, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Jack , IF you DO decide to buy the .45 , I vehemently recommend you use it for protection purposes ONLY .



By recommending that he use it for protection purposes ONLY, are you saying that he shouldn't use it for recreational purposes, or for criminal purposes?

Having a gun and not using it for the former is a waste.  And I figured that it was a given that he wouldn't be using it for the latter...


----------



## MDWine (Mar 20, 2009)

babyblues said:


> . . . some prisons have wood shops . . .



That cracks me up!!!

CAV!!! Thanks for the reminder!  (you are THE man!!)


----------



## MDWine (Mar 20, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> . . . I vehemently recommend you use it for protection purposes ONLY . . .education on handling a handgun , GET SOME




Yep, hopefully you will never need it to protect yourself.  Get the education, go to the range, and have a (pun intended) blast!!


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 20, 2009)

I carry my Glock with me everywhere ---even mowing the yard--Model 26---9mm.


----------



## GouletPens (Mar 20, 2009)

Get the .45!!! No politician is out to take away your bandsaw, but the .45 might be another story.....

I have the Ruger P345 that I got years ago when it first came out. Shoots like a dream and was reasonable at only about $350. Take a look at the Taurus 1911 versions.....nice nice guns for the money. Either way, don't scrimp on a bandsaw or .45.....either one can last you a lifetime if you get the right one (though the .45 is much more expensive to use on a regular basis!!!)


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 20, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> I carry my Glock with me everywhere ---even mowing the yard--Model 26---9mm.



Gary, you may have to come off my "Places To Visit" list. You sound dangerous. But I didn't see the gun in the magazine photo.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 20, 2009)

Target practice (RECREATION) on the range is OK . I think that is continuing education .


----------



## babyblues (Mar 20, 2009)

Fred said:


> The way things are going these days, it ain't gonna be to much longer until only the criminals will be the only thing armed. That's a bad thing too!
> 
> Get the weapon and save up for the bandsaw ... you can always get a bandsaw!



Our government knows what's best for us.  Soon they'll outlaw anything that we could possibly injur ourselves with and bandsaws will only be sold on the blackmarket.  You could cut your thumb off with one of those!!  Since we can't think for ourselves, I think that we need an organization that does it for us.  They could call it "Occupational Safety and Health Administration" or something like that.  I don't know, I'm just throwing ideas out there.  HAHAHA!!!


----------



## jack barnes (Mar 20, 2009)

Well went and tried out the SW 108287 and my bank account is a whole lot lighter. 
Man is that a nice shouting gun. Going to have to try and sale some pens to pay for the ammo.
Now I see the Grizzly 14 in band saw is on sale. When I mention it to my wife she said don't you even dare go there. Guess the saw is out of question.

Jack


----------



## ironman (Mar 20, 2009)

Which one could save your life? its a no brainer


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 21, 2009)

jack barnes said:


> Well went and tried out the SW 108287 and my bank account is a whole lot lighter.
> Man is that a nice shouting gun. Going to have to try and sale some pens to pay for the ammo.
> Now I see the Grizzly 14 in band saw is on sale. When I mention it to my wife she said don't you even dare go there. Guess the saw is out of question.
> 
> Jack




Freudian slip???? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## jack barnes (Mar 21, 2009)

Cav  You got me on that one.

Jack


----------



## arjudy (Mar 22, 2009)

You mad a good choice. Happy shooting


----------



## babyblues (Mar 23, 2009)

ironman said:


> Which one could save your life? its a no brainer



Just for kicks, in which situation do you think you're more likely to get...um...shot?

1.  Someone breaks into your home and finds you using your bandsaw.

2.  Someone breaks into your home and finds you holding your gun.

I want to protect myself as much as the next guy, but the thought of pulling a gun to do it makes me uneasy.  If someone has me at gunpoint, pulling a gun is going to guarantee someone is going to get shot.  And unless you're Wyatt Earp, chances are good it's going to be you.  I can't think of many situations where a gun is necessary for protection where someone else holding a gun isn't a factor.  Just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## babyblues (Mar 23, 2009)

jack barnes said:


> Well went and tried out the SW 108287 and my bank account is a whole lot lighter.
> Man is that a nice shouting gun. Going to have to try and sale some pens to pay for the ammo.
> Now I see the Grizzly 14 in band saw is on sale. When I mention it to my wife she said don't you even dare go there. Guess the saw is out of question.
> 
> Jack



I wouldn't mention the band saw for a while now that you have a gun in the house.  HAHAHA!!!


----------



## GouletPens (Mar 23, 2009)

My college roommate was concealed carrying a gun (with a permit) and was jumped outside of his apartment one night coming home from work. He pulled the gun and the guy ran away like a little girl. He said the guy had at least 4" and a hundred pounds on him, so without the gun he would be in quite a different shape. The whole thing about using a gun is you have to be comfortable with it. If you're not comfortable protecting yourself with a gun, then by golly you shouldn't use one. 

Keep in mind too, the guy breaking into your house doesn't want to get shot any more than you...one could argue that pulling a gun on someone who pulls a gun on you actually decreases your chances of getting shot. But man, people could argue these hypotheticals until blue in the face and not accomplish a thing. The whole purpose of the 2nd amendment is that if you want to have a gun, you get one. If you don't want one, then don't get one.

And just a side note.....I went to Virginia Tech....graduated the year before the masacre... if concealed carrying was allowed on that campus, maybe a responsible citizen might have been able to take that nut down before he killed more than 30 people. By the way, even if you have a legal permit in your state, chances are every major college will outlaw it on their campus, even though they are state run. What's up with that?!


----------



## palmermethod (Mar 23, 2009)

ranchonodinero said:


> No question-get the .45!  There will always be bandsaws, but can't say the same for the .45!



Absolutely correct. And buy a case of ammo. I doubt there will ever be anti-bandsaw movements. If you ever need a gun, a bandsaw won't help.

I have both. My handgun is a Ruger P90 .45acp.


----------



## ssajn (Mar 25, 2009)

*45 vs saw*

That's a tough one. I'm a fan of the 45. If it's a 1911 I'd be tempted to go with the 45 although I have five now. If it's an M&P maybe. If it's anything else I'd go with the band saw unless it a big band saw then I'd go with the saw.


----------



## Dario (Mar 25, 2009)

ssajn said:


> I'm a fan of the 45. If it's a 1911 I'd be tempted to go with the 45 although I have five now.



I was told that the 1911 is a creation of a genius and supposedly, to date is still hardly equaled.

Most of my military friends back home (Philippines) won't carry anything else.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 25, 2009)

We are 15 miles from town and I own a glock and an sks.  Shoot them very seldom but glad we have them for protection.  Couple weeks ago my BIL who lives around the field from us, came home to a robbery in progress in his home.  Needless to say the intruder was held at gunpoint until sheriffs came.  BIL is an ex-Marine so he has ample training.

Get the gun.


----------



## melogic (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a S&W 40 Sigma and a Glock 26 9mm. I love the glock and would trade the S&W in a heart beat for another Glock. I believe in personal protection and the right to carry concealed provided the person is properly trained to use the handgun in question. Shooting a gun is like anything else, the more you practice at it, the better you get.


----------



## nwcatman (Mar 25, 2009)

babyblues said:


> Just for kicks, in which situation do you think you're more likely to get...um...shot?
> 
> 1.  Someone breaks into your home and finds you using your bandsaw.
> 
> ...



you need a reality check. having been in law enforcement in one form or another since 1971, and still am, and with a degree in it,  and past owner of a gun store for years, i can tell you that ur view is off, to put it nicely. ANY crook would rather confront an unarmed pacifist than a determined not-to-be-a-victim well prepared person willing to defend themselves and their family. just common sense!


----------

